# Спинномозговая грыжа поясничного отдела (ребенок 10 лет)



## Ма 22рина (3 Июл 2012)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут, Марина, я из Цимлянска. Моему сыну 10 лет, диагноз  - врожденная спинномозговая грыжа поясничного отдела, после обследования в Ростове предлагали косметическую операцию, гарантий никаких не давали, наоборот, говорили, что будет растением. Сейчас он обучается на дому (отставания в развитии нет) и еще играет на скрипке в нашем местном ансамбле скрипачей. Передвигается на коляске, активно ползает, при моей поддержке может пройти немного. Очень хочет ходить, каковы наши шансы? Слышали про какие то протезы, развивающие мышцы (но это вроде бы для ДЦП?) Очень надеюсь, что кто-нибудь поможет.


----------



## kristya2 (6 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте Марина, меня зовут Кристина, мне 17 лет. Проблема та же, что и у вашего сына((
Если что, вот пишите ****




Moderator: 
Согласно правил форума: Запрещается публиковать в открытом виде e-mail адреса и телефоны. Данная информация будет удаляться, а разместившие её пользователи - блокироваться.


----------

